# Minecraft Servervorstellungs Sammelthread



## Thallo89 (18. Februar 2011)

Parallel Universe

Unser Server ist nicht wie andere 0815 Server wir sind ein "only 18 Server" wir bieten euch:

    * Den Nether (Hellworld)
    * Viel Spielspaß
    * Eine nette und lustige Community
    * Mehrere Städte
    * Sehr aktive Admins(kaum serverprobleme)
    * Einen stabilen Server
    * Ein gutes Starterkit
    * Mehrere Städte
      -Eine Burgstadt
      -Eine Art FreebuildStadt
      -Eine Hauptstadt
    * Ein große Welt


Regeln könnt ihr auf unserer Homepage nachlesen. *****

Jeder neue User der mit uns spielen möchte soll bitte in unseren Teamspeak( 62.141.38.146:9987 ) kommen und sich bei "Lynael" oder nem anderen Admin melden.

Admin´s
Nokturn
Thallo
Lynael
Zlex

Moderatoren
Fishdragon
Wolfen22
T8nkSau


----------



## Zoonyx (4. April 2011)

Moin Liebe Buffed-Community

So, da es nun auch Zeit wird das es einen Solche Thread gibt mache ich den ersten Schritt.

Stellt hier euren Server und Community's vor.
Doch was soll alles in der Info stehen ?


Hier ein paar Tipps:


Mal ganz sicher; die IP Adresse
Eine Kleine beschreibung
Server Daten (Welchen Mod ihr nutzt und/oder welche Plugins installiert sind)
Vielleicht ein TeamSpeak ?
Was sind die Vorausetzungen um bei euch spielen zu können ?
Homepage angeben(Falls vorhanden)

Ich bitte euch KEINE Hamachi Netzwerke zu Posten. Dieser Thread soll mehr auf dem Legalem Wege von Minecraft sein.
Vorstellungen & Links zu Seiten die Illegale Versionen jeglicher Hinsicht unterstützen werden Gemeldet und sind nicht erwünscht!

Bitte beachtet auch das Buffed.de KEINE Server unterstützt, die für das Spielen Geld verlangen!
 Damit ihr euch in etwa vorstellen könnt wie so ein Thread aussehen soll, werde ich euch meine Minecraft Community Vorstellen.

Changelog:

-added Serverliste


----------



## Zoonyx (4. April 2011)

Server Liste:

Diese Serverliste verweist auf den Jeweiligen Thread der hier erstellt wurde.

Alle Server Vorstellungen sollten hier geschene, die anderen werden gemeldet.



*&#9668;CoreCraft.de&#9658; *
[font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif"]*Klick
*[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif"]*Klonky's Server*[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif"]*Klick
*[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif"]*Dreamzcraft*[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif"]*Klick*
[/font]

*Blackmarco*
*Klick
*

*Jinnah*
*Klick
*


[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*SotD Minecraft*[/font]
*Klick*



*[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]MyCraftBook[/font]*
*Klick*
*
*
*
*Auf dieser Liste werden *NUR *Server gelistet die einen vollständigen Ausdruck haben.


----------



## Zoonyx (4. April 2011)

[font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif"]
*&#9668;CoreCraft.de&#9658;[Langjährig erfahrene Leitung][Space][150][ Root][Survival & Creative]*
[/font][font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif"]


Guten Tag liebe Minecraft Community

*4Miners -Revival Project: CoreCraft.de!*
Viele Neue Features - Langjährig erfahrene Leitung!
Verschiedene Welten & Modes​Gigantische Map um frei! zu bauen! (200mb +)
Events! & Vieles mehr!
Über 25 Plugins!
Exklusiv zur eröffung: der CoreCraft Trailer
[video=youtube;DcQdRKV2DvY]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=DcQdRKV2DvY[/video]​
Heute werde ich mal unsere schöne Community vorstellen:  *CoreCraft *

Wir sind eine aktive Gruppe Minecraftspieler und Sorgen dafür, das jeder am Spiel Minecraft spass hat!

Dank der vollen Kontrolle über den Server (Dedicate) liegt alles in unserer Hand und kann somit besser gesteuert und verwaltet werden als ein Gameserver bei einem Hoster.

Der Server ist sicher, Backups werden an 2 Orten gespeichert und Hacks wie zum beispiel FlyMods oder Speedhacks sind bei uns nicht möglich.
************************************************** ************************************************** 
Bei vorfragen; Besucht unser Ts! =) Dort wird alles beantwortet, von Fragen zur Registration bis zu Bewerbung =)

IP:

corecraft.de

PW:

salatkuchen
************************************************** ************************************************** 


Das Team besteht aus diesen Top Leitern:

*Admin&Owner *

Schemen

Technik Genie

THExSYSTEM

Mods 

ccarnii
Schluedermeister
Codi98




 Dieses super Team steht euch für alle Fragen zur verfügung, auch zu RL fragen =)

*Ich persönlich spiele seit der Alpha, und leitete Server schon Pre Halloween-Update!
Da ich aus persönlichen Gründen mit der 4Miners Community aufhören musste, gab es einen kleinen stop bei 1.5 Beta.
Doch aktiv Minecraft gespielt habe ich weiterhin, und nun, da die es wieder an der Zeit wird was zu leiten, setze ich mein
ganzes Wissen der vergangenen Jahre des Leitens einer grosser Community in das CoreCraft Projekt.*

Wir haben auch ein Forum, dort kann alles besprochen werden. Von Kuchen bis wie man einen Block in Minecraft setzt =)
 Foren aktivität ist erwünscht.




*Nun etwas zu unserem Server*

Der leistungsstarke Root-Server bietet Platz für *35* Spieler und er kann zu wichtigen anlässen oder einfach Spezielle zeiten auf beliebig viel Slots erhöht werden, Leistung haben wir genug um einen 150+ Server zu Hosten. 

*Doch wir wollen grundsätzlich keine riesen Community sein! Sondern eher was kleineres, das sich kennt =)*


Um einen kleinen eindruck zu erhalten, habe ich ein paar Screenshots gemacht, die jedoch etwas älter sind.

THExSYSTEM, Notch, und meine Persönlichkeit



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Auf dem Server wird Survival & Creative gespielt, die Spieler helfen sich gegenseitig und
wir hoffen das daraus eine neue Community entsteht, wie in den alten 4Miners zeiten.


Jedoch läuft auf dem Server und in dem Forum nichts ohne Regeln die Streng aber Fair durchgesetzt werden.



*Hier ist ein kurzer Ausschnit aus unserem Regelbuch:*

Â§1: Andere Spieler, Mods und Admins werden Akzeptiert und Respektier! 
      Es steht jedem frei zu bauen was er will, sofer er dadurch nicht gegen eine der geltenden Regeln verstößt.

Â§2: Rechtsextremistisches, sexistisches, beleidigendes. anstößiges und verhöhnedes
      Verhalten wird nicht geduldet und hat einen Ban zur Folge.

Â§3: Es ist ein Niveauvolles Verhalten im Chat einzuhalten.




Wenn ihr jetzt interessiert seid, unserem Sever und der Community beizutreten,

*gib es ein kleines "How - To"  :*



-  Um Member zu werden müsst ihr euch auf corecraft.de, unserer Homepage, 
   Registrieren.

-  Anschliessend lest ihr euch "Howto: Member werden" genau durch und befolgt dessen schritte.

- Danach seid ihr eich schon fast durch! =) Nur noch etwas geduld !

-  Nun solltet ihr euch auf der Homepage umschauen und gegebenen Falles über die
   aktuellen Plugins informieren und euch einen generellen Überblick verschaffen.




Wir wollen offen sein zu jede art von Spieler, deshalb gibt es bei uns keine Altersbegrenzung. *!JEDOCH!* muss eine gewisse geistige Reife vorhanden sein!
Dies zeigt sich übrigends am besten durch eine bewerbung


Eine LiveMap hat den Server auch. Dort werdet ihr immer die Leute antreffen die gerade Online sind.
Die Map werdet ihr auf unserer Homepage finden.


Ich hoffe, wir konnten euch so einen kleinen Eindruck auf unsere kleine Com machen =)

Viel Spaß beim bewerben und villeicht Zukünftiger zusammenbauschaften auf dem Server
wünschen euch 


****das CoreCraft Team und Schemen****[/font]


----------



## monkw2 (11. April 2011)

IP 78.143.12.46:25565
Seid Sonntag neue Map.
Alle dürfen kommen.
Survival
Plugins : warp ......


----------



## Bacchus (16. April 2011)

Hallo liebe Buffed-User,

Ich möchte euch recht herzlich auf meinen Server einladen. 

Es ist ein Survival Server der auf Beta 1.4 läuft und auch immer auf dem neuersten Stand bleiben wird. Wir haben Bukkit laufen und einige Plugins die den Spielspaß erhöhen ( Minecart Mania, mcMMO , etc.)

IP ist [font=Arial, Tahoma, Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif]*85.195.101.83:27465* .[/font]
[font=Arial, Tahoma, Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=Arial, Tahoma, Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif]Wir freuen uns auf euren Besuch [/font]


----------



## Klonky (21. April 2011)

* Server existiert nicht mehr. *


----------



## dreamzcraft (3. Juli 2011)

DreamZcraft | Build und Adventure | 3 Server | 350Slots | 500 Member!



Hallo Freunde des Buddelns und Bauens,


Website: www.dreamzcraft.de

TS3: 82.198.209.41:5030

DreamZ.Craft wartet auf euch. Wir sind eine große erwachsene Minecraftcommunity die auf Verstärkung wartet. Unsere porfesioneller Support steht euch rund um die Uhr zur Verfügung.
Bei uns habt ihr die Wahl zwischen 2 Hauptservern und einem Testserver, der dazu genuzt wird, neue Plugins mit euch gemeinsam zu testen, bevor sie auf einem der Hauptserver aufgespielt weden.
Die beiden Hauptserver unterteilen sich in DC ONE und DC Adventure. Mehr zu den Unterschieden weiter unten. Auf beiden Servern gibt es alle Grundlegenden Plugins, die Ihr benötigt um ungestört spielen zu können.
Wir besitzen ein 100% Griefschutz, da jedes Grundstück protectet wird. Außerdem besitzen wir ein stark modifiziertes Ingame Währungssystem, da der Handel zwischen Spielen bei uns großgeschrieben wird. Durch ein großes Portalnetzwerk könnt ihr innerhalb von Sekunden überall hinreisen. Jetzt zu den einzelnen Servern.


Server DreamZcraft One

IP: server.dreamzcraft.de:25566
(82.198.209.157:25566)

Ihr seid neu bei Minecraft, wollt es euch mal anschauen? Oder spielt ihr es schon seid der Alpha Version und seid die uuuuuber Pros? Ganz egal hier seid ihr richtig, in jedem Fall.

Auf DC ONE liegt der Hauptaugenmerk auf dem Bauen und auf Grundlagen des Städtebaus. Egal ob Sincefiktion, Fantasy oder Real, alle Bauwerke sind hier willkommen.

Ein stark bevölkerter Server mit hoch frequentirtem Handel und vielen Events wartet auf euch, komplett auf Survivial-Mode. Im Server-Shop könnt ihr euch tolle zusatz Fähigkeiten für euren Charakter kaufen.



Features:
- Survivial Server
- der optimale Anfänger Server!
- auch für Fortgeschrittene und Profibauer sehr interessant!
- 200 Slots
- unzählige große Städte komplett spielerverwaltet
- Livemap
- über 500 Einwohner
- viele Spielerprojekte, denen man sich anschliessen kann
- ausgereiftes Handelssystem
- Dreamz Dollar ( DD, Ingamewährung)
- Immobilien System, Grundstücke zu Erwerben
- 100% Griefschutz Innerhalb der Städte
- Ausserhalb der Städte Free Build mit erwerbbarem Schutz
- Starterkits mit allem was ihr braucht
- Support über die Homepage und Forum
- In Notfällen Livesupport
- Fähigkeitenshop wie z.B. Warpcompass, Magiccarpet und vieles vieles mehr.
- Serverkaufhaus, Alle Materialien an oder vom Server (ver)kaufen.
- und VIELES VIELES mehr!.



Server DreamZcraft Adventure


IP: VIP.dreamzcraft.de
(82.198.209.157:25556)


Das Abenteuer ruft. Ihr habt genug vom ewigen Bauen, keine Herrausforderung mehr. Dann seid ihr hier richtig. Ein Server vollgepackt mit Abenteuern, Quests, Dungeons, Klassen und LvLsystem. Himmel, Erde und Hölle werden euch den abwechslungsreichten Minecraftspass bescheren den ihr je erlebt habt. Hey ihr Minecraftpros, wir warten auf euch. Versucht uns in die Knie zu zwingen!


- der optimale Server für Abenteurer
- 100 Slots
- Hell-Mode on!
- Dungeon System
- LvL System
- unzählige Quests
- Klassen System
- eine einzigartige Welt!
- maßig Bauwunder zum bestaunen!
- Dreamz Dollar ( DD, Ingamewährung)
- Immobilien System, Zusatzgrundstücke zu Erwerben
- 100% Griefschutz auf eurem Eigentum
- VIP-Kits mit kompleter Dia-Ausrüstung
- 24/7 Livesupport
- Serverkaufhaus, Alle Materialien an oder vom Server (ver)kaufen.
- Spezialle Fähigkeiten, wie z.B. Warpcompass und Magic Carpet
- Hell-Mode on!
- und VIELES VIELES mehr!.



Schaut rein und spielt mit uns. Wir freuen uns auf euch.

Viele Grüße

Euer DreamZ.Team


----------



## Blackmarco (26. Juli 2011)

Hallo Liebe Minecraftler, (Grüße von Aman'Thul) 

Unsere IP: 
*78.143.13.193:25565*


Der Sinn unseres Servers (Build City) ist der Stadt bau. Die Stadt wird immer größer. 
Es werden auch noch viele öffentliche Gebäude gebaut.
Der Server läuft erst seit einigen Wochen und ist noch nicht leer gefarmt. Für jeden der gerne mit an einer neuen und aktiven Community teilnehmen möchte das richtige. Hier wird noch gebaut und ist nicht voll mit ollen eckigen Häusern zugemüllt. Auf Straßenanbindungen und Straßenschildern wird hier Wert gelegt. Auch die Grünflächen werden genutzt und bepflanzt um die Stadt zu verschönern.

*Bereits vorhanden: *
Der "unendliche" Shop zum Kauf und Verkauf von Items und Rohstoffen.
Das Kuchenhaus um frischen leckeren Kuchen günstig gegen Gold zu erweben oben die Sushibar.
Einen McDonalds wo ihr unter anderem Fleisch erwerben könnt falls erwünscht.
Ein Krankenhaus obwohl es zu keinen Unfällen kommen sollte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Was passiert als erstes?*

Wenn ihr online kommt seit ihr Gast, ihr werdet am Spawn kurz aufgefordert unsere Regelschilder zu lesen um dann zum "Spieler" befördert zu werden und das eigene Grundstück sich aussuchen zu dürfen. 
Euer stück Land wird natürlich für euch protectet. Am Anfang erhält jeder "Spieler"
eine Fläche von *20x20* Blöcken. Das Land gehört euch dann von Bedrock bis zum Himmel.

*Allgemeines:*

Zur Zeit haben wir 24 Slots was je nachdem wie voll wir werden erweitert wird.
Die Map wird automatisch & regelmäßig gesichert.
Ihr benötigt einen legal gekauften Minecraft Account mit der Version 1.7.3

*Spielergruppen:*

Admins:

BlackMarco (23)
MetalDragon (25)
Cosplaycat (21)

Wir helfen euch bei Problemen und besprechen mit Euch Projekte die ihr gerne machen oder bei helfen wollt.
Natürlich Protecten wir auch eure Gebiete und erweitern sie nach belieben.

Mods:

Werden nach einer gewissen Zeit gewählt um die Admins zu unterstützen.
Mods können sich auch den V.I.P. Status erwerben. Man bleibt dann noch immer als Mod zu erkennen.

V.I.P:

Diese Spielergruppe hat besondere Boni (mehr dazu ganz unten)

Alle 60min /kit vip:
1x Diamanthacke
1x Diamantschaufel
5x Goldbarren (Für den Shop)

50% günstigere Grundstückspreise

/back um zum Todespunkt zurückzuporten.

5x Private Warps
/pw set Name
/pw goto Name
/pw del Name

Spieler:

Spieler erhalten ein 20x20 Grundstück.

Alle 60min /kit spieler
1xSteinhacke
1xSteinschaufel
1xGold

/back um zum Todespunkt zurückzuporten.

*Regeln:*

&#9679; "Nicht-Mitglieder" sind automatisch Gäste. Wir promoten euch, d.h.
stufen euch dann als "Spieler" hoch, damit ihr Baurechte habt. Das aber
erst nachdem ihr die Regeln gelesen habt und im Chat kurz hallöchen
sagt. Ein Admin/Mod muss für das promoten da sein, sonst muss man später
nochmal kommen

&#9679; Zum Start gibt es ein Grundstück (20x20 Blöcke) Alle normalen
Spieler besitzen die selbe Grundstücksgröße. Wer sich ein
zweites oder drittes Grundstück kaufen möchte, muss jeweils gegen eine
bestimme Anzahl von Diamanten bezahlen. (Preise im Spiel zu erfahren)

&#9679; Verschiedene User können sich zusammentun um ein Projekt zu starten.

&#9679; Ein Flymod/Speedhack Plugin ist installiert, das uns informiert und
Euch die Nutzung verbietet.
Das wird ebenso geloggt.

Sollte das einem User trotzdem mittels Hacks irgendwie gelingen wird das
das mit einem permanenten Bann bestraft.
Ressourcenhacks - & Map Scanner (xRay) werden ebenso mit einem Bann bestraft. Auch ein xRay Texturenpack wird von uns erkannt.

&#9679; Alles läuft in einem Bezahlsystem ab.
Für den Verkauf von Rohstoffen im Shop bekommt ihr
Goldbarren. Ebenso könnt ihr Rohstoffe gegen Goldbarren kaufen. Der
Kaufspreis ist logischerweise teurer als der Verkaufspreis.

&#9679; Für Rohstoffsuche steht außerhalb der Stadt das Land, Grundstück (z.
B. Mine) zur Verfügung. Minen dürfen außerhalb gebaut werden, können
aber durch Stadterweiterungen oberhalb "abgerissen" werden und später
als Stadtgebiet protected werden.

&#9679; Gebäude dürfen nicht außerhalb der Stadt gebaut werden. Wird das
gemacht, wird es einfach abgerissen. Kisten und Crafting Tables sind
außerhalb kein Problem.
(empfehlenswert Kisten außerhalb auch abzuschließen)

&#9679; Was Netherportale angeht so müssen diese unhörbar und unsichtbar für andere user aufgestellt werden,
da wir der meinung sind sie zerstören den flair. Eine gute Position ist z.b. der bedrock im keller eures Grundstücks.

&#9679; Übergroße Schriftzüge in jeglicher form sind ebenfalls verboten weil sie das stadtbild zerstören.

&#9679; einige Schäden sind deaktiviert. Dazu zählen:
=> TNT-Schaden & Explosionsloch
=> Feuerausbreitung (Feuerzeug, Lava)
=> seid 1.5 Blitzschaden durch Wettersystem

&#9679; Tiere: Sheep, Pig, Chicken, Cow, Squid, Wolf

&#9679; Sollte der Chat missbraucht werden, z.b. für eigenwerbung oder ähnliches, kann man mit einem dauerhaften
Bann rechnen.

&#9679; Tag / Nacht durchlaufen die volle Länge, Fragen wie "Admin, mach mal
bitte Tag" werden missachtet. (es kommt vor dass wir Tag machen um an wichtigen Kerngebäuden zu basteln dies soll aber nicht zur gewohnheit werden)
Ebenso Fragen wie: Admin kannst du mal /fixlava oder meine Fläche xyz
mit Stein auffüllen. Keine Cuboids werden durchgeführt!

*Werdet VIP:*
Diese Spende hat seinen guten Zweck. Damit finanziert ihr die Serverkosten
die wir haben unter anderem dann der TS Server und evtl. die HP. Im Gegenzug dafür habt ihr im Vergleich zu den "Spielern" einige Vorteile / Features. (siehe oben) Der Preis wird je nach Anzahl der VIPs verringert. (niemals erhöht)
 Wir ziehen euch nicht das Geld aus der Tasche sondern wollen es sehr gerecht handhaben.

Mögliche Zahlungen: PayPal, Banküberweisung.


*Zu den Plugins:*

Diese könnt ihr auf den Server mit /plugins begutachten.
(FalseBook ist auch dabei)

Hier noch die ersten Bilder vom "Build City Server"

Texturenpack: Down4life HD Pack 128 (nicht Jedermans Geschmack) =)

1. Unser größter Diamant der Stadt. =)
http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/595...0726073007.png

2. Nessie ist aus dem Loch Ness in unsere Stadt geflohen.
http://img691.imageshack.us/img691/7...0726072846.png

3. Kleiner Überblick was die Spieler schon gebaut haben.
http://img163.imageshack.us/img163/9...0726072808.png

4. Wir drei Admins BlackMarco,MetalDragon und Cosplaycat.
http://img855.imageshack.us/img855/8...0726072755.png

5. Das Alt-Herrenhaus von MetalDragon.
http://img818.imageshack.us/img818/3...0726072736.png

6. Der Spawn.
http://img708.imageshack.us/img708/5...0726070554.png

Ich bitte euch keine zu böse Kritik zu äußern. Wir sind nicht die perfektesten Bauleiter und wollen einfach nur mit euch viel spaß an Minecraft haben. Derzeit sind wir 7 Leute darunter wir 3 aktiven Adims die sich tierisch drauf freuen neue nette Mitspieler kennen zu lernen.

Entschuldigt meine Rechtschreibung und wohlmöglich den Satzbau einiger Sätze. Hauptsache man versteht was gemeint ist und hat Lust bekommen. Falls nicht habt ihr evtl. ein Lächeln aufgesetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie schon erwähnt ist der Server relativ neu und wir fummeln noch an den einen oder anderen Einstellungen nun seit ca. 20Uhr (jetzt ist es 9:54 uhr) O_O an den Shop da es immer wieder neue Probleme gibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber das bekommen wir hin. Wenn ihr wie gesagt Erfahrungen habt sind wir für Hilfestellungen sehr dankbar.

Sollte keiner von uns online sein könnt ihr euch auch gerne bei mir melden. Natürlich auch in diesem Beitrag.
ICQ: 248 355 344
Mail/MSN blackmarco@hotmail.de
Skype: blackmarco911

Lieben Gruß
Admin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

BlackMarco


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jinnah (4. August 2011)

Hallo Community,
Ich wollte auf diesem Wege meinen kleinen Minecraft Server vorstellen.
Es handelt sich hierbei um einen Free Build Server.
Der Server an sich ist noch recht jung und wird auch keine riesigen Slotzahlen annehmen.
Es handelt sich um einen öffentlichen Server, bei dem allerdings nicht endloc Baurechte vergeben werden.
Wer also Interesse hat eine kleine Community mit aufzubauen, der kann gerne auf dem Server mitwirken.
Wie bekommt man einen Serverzugang?
Entweder du joinst auf den Server und fragst nach einem Admin oder du besuchst die Homepage unter www.craft-it.de.vu 
und schreibst kurz ein paar Informationen direkt in den Anfragen Bereich im Forum oder per PM an Sleeper.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Server selbst:

ServerIP: craft-it.de.vu:25666 oder 85.214.232.240:25666


24/7 online 
tägliches Backup
Überwachung aller Blockänderungen!
Bauen überall möglich (außer im direkten Umfeld des Spawns)
Berich zum Bauen von Funobjekten
Portalsystem
Erstellen privater Kisten
Monster --> ON (Creeper Explo deakiviert)
PvP --> OFF

Was wir von dir erwarten:

das Pflegen eines gesunden Umgangstons
das Beachten der Serverregeln
das Schätzen fremden Eigentums
Spaß und Kreativität beim Bauen ;-)


Wir freuen uns auf euch !


----------



## Zoonyx (20. August 2011)

So, update ist raus.

Neue Serverliste & CO!

viel spass


PS:

Vote 4 Sticky


----------



## Pfeifi (25. August 2011)

Hallo Leute.

Ich versuchs ma kurz und knackig, ist nich so aufwendig xD
Es folgt nun unser SotD Minecraft-Server der bei mir Zuhause steht, aber voraussichtlich zum Ende des Jahres einen Root-Server bekommt (der wechsel wird natürlich (fast) unbemerkbar von statten gehen.


IP+Port (Unbedingt Port mit eintragen):

sotdmine.dyndns.org:25566


Der Server ist schon ne weile on, jedoch gab es immer recht viele unstimmigkeiten an Plugins, welche ich auf längere dauer rausfiltern konnte um den Server stabil und reibungslos zu betreiben.
Die Welt ist Freebuild, also könnt ihr euch gleich ein plätzchen suchen (etwas weiter weg vom Spawn und los legen. 


Onlinezeit: 

24/7


Mod+Plugins:

Stets Up-to-Date mit Bukkit und Worldguard, Wordedit, Craftbook, Craftessents&co und den Essentials sowie PublicWarp.


HP und TS:

HP: http://www.spirits-of-the-darkness.de

TS³: 62.67.42.152:9312


Unsere Regeln am Server sind..Na ich sag ma, bleibt freundlich und macht einfach keine dummheiten^^ 
Es ist überall genug Platz zum bauen und Buddeln, also nicht mutwillig was zerstören, bringt doch keinem was 
und vorallem viel Spaß haben. ^_^

Bei Problemen einfach Ingame anschreiben oder "/mail send Pfeifi <TEXT>" verwenden.

Hab ich was vergessen? Sicherlich hab ich was vergessen... Fällt mir nichtmehr ein xD

Nun denn, wir freuen uns auf neue Besucher! 

PS: Leider kann ich keine bilder für den Tracker posten, daher leg ich ma dennoch die URL mit rein. 

http://www.gametracker.com/server_info/188.195.220.45:25566/


----------



## Megaro (30. August 2011)

Hey Buffies,
ich treibe mich schon länger hier im Forum rum (WoW Spieler) jetzt habe ich gesehen das es hier auch einen MC Thread gibt, also wollte ich euch mal einen Minecraft Server vorstellen. Ich will euch nicht mit details nerfen deswegen nur kurz und knap.

MyCraftBook - Your Survival Minecraft Server! 24/7 Online 32 Slots

 Nach Tagelangen Auf/Umbau arbeiten freuen wir uns Euch heute unseren Survival Server vorstellen zu dürfen.

Wir haben keine Mühen gescheut Euch das bestmögliche Spielerlebnis zu bescheren. Wir haben Plugins angepasst und
die ganze Map so aufgebaut das Sie gut zu durchreisen ist aber immernoch an Survival angelehnt bleibt.

 Hier einige Fakten zum Server:

500 x 500 Block große Map (wird bei Bedarf natürlich erweitert)

Creeper Skelette usw sind natürlich vorhanden
Ein Nether Shop um Glowstone, Soulsand usw käuflich erwerben zukönnen
Ingame Währungsystem mit Startgeld für jeden Spieler
Petitions (SupportTicket) System für schnellen, unkomplizierten Support.
Großer geräumiger Spawn mit allem was man braucht - einer Bank, ein Jail- einem Bahnhof



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1680x1000.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine Mall mit vielen Shops



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1680x1000.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Einen Friedhof auf dem alle unartigen Spieler begraben werden



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1680x1000.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Minecartstrecken sowie Laufwege in alle Himmelsrichtungen bis zum Mapende



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1680x1000.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Um euch 2 weitere Kommunikationsplattformen für euch und eure Mitspieler zu bieten haben wir ein Forum auf unserer Homepage MyCraftBook | Your Survival Minecraft Server sowie einen Teamspeak³ Server unter folgender IP 217.172.54.65:17572 eingerichtet.

Wenn wir euer Interesse geweckt haben lest die Regeln auf unserer Homepage und sichert euch noch heute Baurechte!

 Unsere Server IP lautet: mycraftbook.net
 Wir freuen uns auf euren Besuch

 Mit freundlichen Grüßen

 MyCraftBook Staff Team


----------



## schlomoo (1. September 2011)

Gothiccraft | 100 Slots | RPG | Factions | Wirtschaft | Quest | TS3 

IP: 188.138.90.84:25565 www.gothiccraft.de.vu



Gothiccraft ist ein Projekt, das sich zum Ziel gesetz hat eine komplexe Rollenspielwelt in Minecraft umzusetzen. Als Vorbild haben wir uns dazu das beliebte Rollenspiel Gothic genommen. Obwohl der Server kaum eine Woche alt ist, haben wir schon eine Menge Mitstreiter gefunden, die den Server lieben und schätzen gelernt hat. Der Server wird ständig weiterentwickelt und die Mitglieder nehem aktiv an der Geschichte der Fraktionen teil. Sie entscheiden ob Krieg oder Frieden herrscht. Ständig neue von handgeschriebene Quests bieten ein einmalig Erlebnis.

Bevor du weiter liest sollten dir drei Dinge klar sein:
Dieser Server ist ein Rollenspielserver, wenn du mit Rollenspiel nichts am Hut hast ist der Server nichts für dich.
Der Server ist etwas komplex, dafür gibt es ein leicht verständliches Handbuch was alle Plugins erklärt.
Da wir nur vernünftige Menschen auf den Server lassen möchten gibt es eine Whitelist. Ihr müsst euch also hier im Forum kurz Bewerben.

Die Feature

    * Gothiccraft bietet ein einmaliges Wirtschaftssystem. Man kann fast alles kaufen und verkaufen.
    * Es gibt 2 Berufe die auf einander aufbauen und die den Handel zwischen den Spielern fördern.
    * Es gibt ein einmaliges und auf den Server zugeschnittenes Klassensystem, mit insgesamt 6 komplett verschiedenen Klassen.
    * Es gibt 3 Fraktionen die um Gebiete kämpfen können und mit eingenommenen Gebieten Gold verdienen.
    * Es gibt mehrere Dungeons die immer wieder neue Belohnungen für euch haben. Es werden regelmäßig neue Dungeons eingefügt.
    * Monster lassen Gold und andere Gegenstände fallen, dadurch wird der Kampf gegen Monster noch interessanter.
    * In der Wildnis freies bauen und PvP
    * Kaufbare Häuser an den Sehenswürdigkeiten aus Gothic 2
    * Immer wieder neue liebevoll gestaltete Gebiete aus Gothic 2
    * Einzigartige Quests
    * Regelmäßige Events




Die Klassen:

Leider kann ich keine Bilder einfügen.

Feuermagier
Wassermagier
Schwarzmagier
Paladin
Schattenlord
Assassine
Waldläufer




Bilder vom Server:


Onars Hof: http://www.bilder-space.de/fotoalbum/12604-
Hauptstadt: http://www.bilder-space.de/fotoalbum/12543-


Das Handbuch:

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=OXQT177G

Gaaaaanz wichtig für den Server!!! Da steht fast alles drin, wircklich! 


Bewerbung:

Bewerbungen bitte in unser Forum dort findet ihr auch immer die wichtigsten News.

Ingame Name:
Gewünschter Beruf:
Handbuch und Regeln gelesen:
Warum möchtest du auf dem Server spielen:

Ihr bekommt dann eine Nachricht zugeschickt wenn ihr freigeschalten seid.



Serverdaten:
# AMD Athlon&#8482; II X4, Quad-Core 64 Bit, 4x 2,3 GHz
# 8 GB DDR3-RAM

RPG: Ja | PvP: Ja | Monster: Ja | Dungeons: Ja | Klassen: Ja |Whitelist: Ja | Freies Bauen: Ja | Wirtschaftssystem: Ja | Quests: Ja | Fraktionen: Ja | Geschenkte Rohstoffe: Nein |


----------



## sonicroc (10. September 2011)

Hallo liebe users!
Ich habe kürzlich einen Server erstellt.Ich habe noch keine Screenshots aber demnächst werde ich welche machen!
Dieser Server ist nur mit Hamachi erreichbar und er ist von der version 1.8 Pre-Release
Hamachi Nameeniz Steven Stefan
Hamachi Passwort:123 oder 1234 oder 12345
Server ID:5.204.92.141
Ich würde mich freuen wenn ein paar Leute mir helfen den Server aufzubauen!
Die ersten 2 Anfragen per Nachricht hier werden wenn sie bei mir Operator
Das heisst ihr habt alle Rechte,zum Beispiel:/gamemode <name> 0/1 wechseln /give <name> <Block ID> und mehr!
Ich habe keine Plugins denn Bukkit hat noch keine 1.8 Pre-Release Serverdatei
Wenn Bukkit einen macht,kopiere ich meinen Server und steige auf Bukkit um! (ID,Rechte und Map bleiben gleich)
Der Server ist noch nicht so groß vom Bauen her deswegen die Hilfe von euch!
Hallo liebe users!
Ich habe kürzlich einen Server erstellt.Ich habe noch keine Screenshots aber demnächst werde ich welche machen!
Dieser Server ist nur mit Hamachi erreichbar und er ist von der version 1.8 Pre-Release
Hamachi Nameeniz Steven Stefan
Hamachi Passwort:123 oder 1234 oder 12345
Server ID:5.204.92.141

Ich nenn den Server TeamCraft
Ich würde mich freuen wenn ein paar Leute mir helfen den Server aufzubauen!
Die ersten 2 Anfragen per Nachricht hier werden wenn sie bei mir Operator
Das heisst ihr habt alle Rechte,zum Beispiel:/gamemode <name> 0/1 wechseln /give <name> <Block ID> und mehr!
Ich habe keine Plugins denn Bukkit hat noch keine 1.8 Pre-Release Serverdatei
Wenn Bukkit einen macht,kopiere ich meinen Server und steige auf Bukkit um! (ID,Rechte und Map bleiben gleich)
Der Server ist noch nicht so groß vom Bauen her deswegen die Hilfe von euch!

Ich kann keine Screenshots posten weil ich hier neu bin,daher nur link

SCREENSHOTS: http://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg545/scaled.php?server=545&amp;filename=20110910221558.png&amp;res=medium  http://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg844/scaled.php?server=844&amp;filename=20110910221543.png&amp;res=medium http://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg853/scaled.php?server=853&amp;filename=20110910221801.png&amp;res=medium http://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg834/scaled.php?server=834&amp;filename=20110910221821.png&amp;res=medium http://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg190/scaled.php?server=190&amp;filename=20110910221720.png&amp;res=medium http://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg849/scaled.php?server=849&amp;filename=20110910221744.png&amp;res=medium http://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg823/scaled.php?server=823&amp;filename=20110910221658.png&amp;res=medium


----------



## eysho (23. September 2011)

Update Server (More MBit´s + More RAM) 1.9 ONLINE !

http://www.minecraftforum.net/topic/618050-german-paradox-minecraft-world/

[INFO] Starting Minecraft server on 82.165.130.28:25565

[INFO] Preparing level "[GERMAN]-PaRaDOX Minecraft World"

[INFO] Open=100Slots, no [White-Listed]

[INFO] Motd=[GER]-[pDX]_1.9_Pre-release

Have fun.

Looking for Minecraft Server Mod´s + Admin Team Member´s !


----------



## Sejko (17. November 2011)

kleiner miniserver 8 slots sucht noch nette leute 	
läuft ohne mods aber jeder hat creativ mode wer scheiße baut fliegt halt :=

pm an mich dann läuft das schon


----------



## Negrul99 (14. Dezember 2011)

Hallo!

Ich möchte euch den Minecraft server World of Sky vorstellen.

Wie komme ich auf den Server?

Die server Ip steht auf der genannten Homepage unten da  müsst ihr euch registrieren.
Dann geht ihr auf die Forum auf den Forum Whitelist da gebt ihr euer Minecraft namen und Alter an.

Kann der server auch mit der Gecrackten version erreicht werden?

Ja der server steht auch für die Gecrackte Minecraft version zu verfügung!

Fraktionen

Auf den Server World of Sky funktioniert das folgender maßen es gibt zwei Fraktionen einmal Mittelalter und Western die sich aber beide aber noch im Aufbau befinden.
Da seid ihr jetzt gefragt wenn ihr euch für eine Fraktion entschieden habt werden die Admins euch der jeweiligen Fraktion ingame einladen damit ihr in den Fraktion gebieten auch bauen könnt.

Zu beginn der Spieler der jeweiligen Fraktion erhalten spieler ein Starter Pack was aus folgenden Items Besteht

Items Starter Pack; Eisenrüstung komplett, Eisen Hacke, Eisen Schaufel, Essen


Wenn ihr dann in der Whitelist eingetragen seid könnt ihr losspieln.

Was bietet mir der Server?

Der server bietet euch eine Währung die ihr den Admin shops benutzen könnt (Währung wird angezeigt mit /money)

Ihr könnt gegenstände kaufen und verkaufen.

Der Server bietet ausserdem noch weitere Plugins wie Npc.

Die Admin helfen gerne bei proplemen.


Wichtig.

Wenn ihr euch registriert habt bitte liest die Regeln im Forum durch!



so ich wünsche euch dann viel spass in der World of Sky


mit freundlichen grüßen Negrul99 




World of Sky Homepage



http://www.worldofsky2.eu/minecraft/


----------



## Fremder123 (14. Dezember 2011)

Gab doch letztens irgendwo Bilder, wo jemand WoW in Minecraft nachgebaut hatte. Hättest das ja zumindest irgendwo im Text erwähnen können, damit die beiden Sachen IRGENDEINEN Bezug zueinander haben.

So muss man aber wieder mal sagen: Leute gibts...


----------



## Immanuel94 (24. Dezember 2011)

Darf man hier auch für einen Einzelnen Server werbung machen?^^

Dann mach ich das auch^^

Würde mich über eine Antwort einer person wünschen, die was zu sagen hat


----------



## Immanuel94 (24. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




IP: myminecraft.me​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Server Skyroad bietet viele möglichkeiten zu, Spielen. Bei Skyroad gibt es Citybuild. Freebuild, Survival, PVP/War und Events sind nur einige von diesen.

*Freebuild: *
Der Freebuild ist eine Freie Spielwelt in der du bauen kannst was du willst, nicht nur, dass du als Spender unbegrenzt viele Items bekommst, du kannst mit diesem Rang auch in einen anderen Gamemodus wechseln, Warps erstellen, Freunde zur dir Teleportieren und dich in Tiere verwandeln. Im Freebuild geht es um das Bauen von Gebäuden, weniger um das Überleben selbst.

*Survival: *
Im Survival gilt es zu überleben, als Spieler kannst du gegen andere Spieler kämpfen, kannst diese aber auch als Verbündete akzeptieren und mit diesen bauen, es gibt im Survival ein Wirtschaftssystem mit Talern, wenn du genug Taler angesammelt hast, kannst du damit deine Häuser schützen oder dir besondere Grundstücke in der Nähe des Survival Spawns kaufen. Geld kann man im Survival durch das Verkaufen von Gegenständen, töten von Gegnern und durch das Mitspielen bei einem Event.

*PVP/War: *
Im War gebiet musst du in Epischen Schlachten mit einem Team das gegnerische Team "ausschalten", dies kannst du mit verschiedenen Mitteln machen, dazu gibt es verschiedene Gegenstände und auch Methoden, die Teams sind meistens auf Team Weiß und Team Schwarz eingeordnet, dies ist auch manchmal anders.

*Events: *
In der Eventwelt erwartet dich viel Spaß, nicht nur weil Skyroad hier viel Abwechslung gegenüber anderen Servern bietet. Täglich finden ca. 2 - 4 Events statt, diese finden meistens zu Tageszeiten von 13:00 Uhr bis um 23:00 Uhr statt, unter diesen Events sind auch Spleef, Mob Arena, Bau Event, Todeswürfel, Schwimmer Arena, Golden Enderpearl, Labyrinth RUN, Fischer Event, den User Adventures sowie den Adventure Reihen. Bei Skyroad gibt es für jeden das richtige Event. Die User Adventures sind immer offen, bieten zwar keine Belohnungen, machen trotzdem Spaß und bieten die Möglichkeit für die Adventures zu trainieren, alle paar Wochen kommt ein neues Adventure dazu, diese bieten viel Abwechslung und machen jedes mal aufs neue viel Spaß, so beispielweise musst du durch Wasser kämpfen, Schluchten überqueren und vieles mehr! Aber nicht nur die Adventures bieten viel Abwechslung in den Minecraft Alltag, auch bei der Zombie Arena gilt es zu überleben, schaffst du es die Zombies vom Schloss fernzuhalten und zu überleben? Wer etwas ruhe sucht ist beim Fischer Event gut aufgehoben, dort geht es wie der Name schon sagt um das Fischen, wer am Ende am meisten Fische gefangen hat, hat gewonnen und darf die Fische zu einem sehr viel besseren Preis verkaufen, als dies andere Verkaufen könnten, dieses Geld kann man im Survival für seine Zwecke verwenden. Bist du noch nicht überzeugt? Mach dir selbst ein Bild vom Server, du kannst ohne große Schritte machen zu müssen über die IP: myminecraft.me auf den Server joinen, sollten hierbei Probleme auftreten, so hilft dir das Serverteam im Forum gerne.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Großes und Verständnissvolles Team
Immer Aktuell
Viele Events jeden Tag
Verschiedene Welten mit verschiedenen Konzepten
300 Slots zum Spielen
Immer Online (24/7)
Grieferschutz für 40 Tage pro Block
Nette und Kreative Community
Online Support Community und Forum
Gute geführe Regeln
Serverwartungen auf Testservern oder in der Nacht (Keine langen Wartungsarbeiten)
Und noch viele weitere Features! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Trailer:*


Spoiler



http://youtu.be/XRPy009YtHg
http://youtu.be/yrC_Wvq1tyo


*Videos von Events:*


Spoiler



http://youtu.be/A39kI2axpo8


*Sonstige Videos:*


Spoiler



http://youtu.be/a13A1NNosNY
http://youtu.be/xNkRRRCiwIk
http://youtu.be/VBfhIGWhZ-0
http://youtu.be/74Qj7C_nltM
http://youtu.be/PH5SLfJaMk0





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aktion:
Antworte auf diesen Beitrag mit deinem Minecraftnamen sowie einen Grund wieso du den Survival Startbonus im Wert von 2000 Talern bekommen willst und wir werden dir schnellstmöglich diesen Bonus gutschreiben. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Event Kalender bei Skyroad:


Spoiler



*Montag:*
[noparse]16:30 Uhr:[/noparse]
Zombie Arena
20:00 Uhr:
Spleef

*Dienstag:*
18:00 Uhr.
Zombie Arena
20:00 Uhr:
Bootsrennen
21:00 Uhr:
Spleef

*Mittwoch:*
19:00 Uhr:
Labyrinth RUN
19:20 Uhr:
Golden Enderpearl

*Donnerstag:*
15:00 Uhr:
Parkour
18:00 Uhr:
Spleef

*Freitag:*
19:00 Uhr:
Todeswürfel
20:00 Uhr:
Fischer Event
21:00 Uhr:
Zufall

*Samstag:*
14:00 Uhr:
Spleef
[noparse]15:30 Uhr:[/noparse]
Zufall
16:00 Uhr:
Zombie Arena
18:00 Uhr:
Adventure

*Sonntag:*
18:00 Uhr:
Bau Event






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Administrator für RPG:


Spoiler



Administratorposten - Weitere Infos, klicke Hier!



Event Manager:


Spoiler



Event Manager Gesucht - Weitere Infos, klicke Hier!



Ingame Moderatoren:


Spoiler



Ingame Moderator Gesucht - Weitere Infos, klicke Hier!



GFX-VFX-Artist:


Spoiler



GFX/VFX Artist Gesucht - Weitere Infos, klicke Hier!



Forum Moderator:


Spoiler



Forum Moderatoren Gesucht - Weitere Infos, klicke Hier!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Homepage: www.skyroad.me
Ip: myminecraft.me
Alternative IP: join.myminecraft.me
Alternative IP: 46.4.123.68 

Alternative Thread-Titel:
&#10731;SKYROAD&#10731; [300Slots][Täglich Events][WarPVP][Freebuild][Survival][24/7-Bukkit]


----------



## IMYeDi (4. Januar 2012)

Gelöscht


----------



## craftcity (13. Januar 2012)

Hey leute

Name:CraftCity

Ip:84.200.7.126:25565

Webseite:http://craft-city.co.de

Ich stelle hir mein minecraft sever vor
Der Sever ist noch erst seit ein paar wochen on


Auf unserem Sever sind am Tag und auch in der Nacht immer Mindestens 1Eigentümer oder 1 admin on

Eigentümer:HunterLP,Technobeattzz,Junti,Aggrosniper

Admin:TheDoopy,gamer_24

Der Sever ist recht klein weil er erst seid ein paar wochen on ist.
Es werden noch mehr slots freigeschaltet wenn mehr spieler auf denn Sever kommen

Es ist auch ein starter parket vorhanden die unter den ersten 20 kommen bekommen bonus sachen

Beschreibung:

-10 slots gehen aber mehr

-24/7 Livesupport

-Vip

-Shops

und noch vieles mehr .....

Schaut vorbei

CraftCity wartet auf euch 

MFG CraftCity


----------



## craftcity (13. Januar 2012)

Hey leute

Name:CraftCity

Ip:84.200.7.126:25565

Webseite:http://craft-city.co.de

Ich stelle hir mein minecraft sever vor
Der Sever ist noch erst seit ein paar wochen on


Auf unserem Sever sind am Tag und auch in der Nacht immer Mindestens 1Eigentümer oder 1 admin on

Eigentümer:HunterLP,Technobeattzz,Junti,Aggrosniper

Admin:TheDoopy,gamer_24

Der Sever ist recht klein weil er erst seid ein paar wochen on ist.
Es werden noch mehr slots freigeschaltet wenn mehr spieler auf denn Sever kommen

Es ist auch ein starter parket vorhanden die unter den ersten 20 kommen bekommen bonus sachen

Beschreibung:

-10 slots gehen aber mehr

-24/7 Livesupport

-Vip

-Shops

und noch vieles mehr .....

Schaut vorbei

CraftCity wartet auf euch 

MFG CraftCity


----------



## Snnak (13. Januar 2012)

Hey Leute, wir sind ein neuer junger deutschprachiger MinecraftServer der aber auf lange Erfahrung durch unseren englischsprachigen Mainserver zurückgreifen kann. Haben erst vor paar Tagen die Buddelpforten geöffnet und würden uns über Besucher freuen  
AnthroxDE-Server: anthrox.eu:25570 
Anthrox-TS3: teamspeak.anthrox.eu 
Forum: http://forum.anthrox.eu/ 
Livemap: http://minecraft.anthrox.eu:8124/ 

kommt einfach mal vorbei und lasst uns zusammen spaß haben ts ist alles gegeben .


----------



## TrippleH (17. Januar 2012)

Hi ich möchte hier nen über coolen PvP Server vorstellen auf den ich gestossen binn er hat alles wass es für anständiges PvP braucht.

Der Server hat 32 Slots
Auf dem Server ist PvP überall gestattet und sogar erwünscht es gibt sogar ne PvP Rangliste
Auf dem Server kann mann eigene Fraktionen gründen und sein gebiet abstecken damit niemand anders darauf bauen kann.


schaut euch den Server mal an 
 infos gibts unter :http://pvpcraft.de/


----------



## Nilsboy (20. Januar 2012)

Hallo Wir haben einen neuen Server , welcher aber gerade neu und in Wartungsarbeiten ist !
Er wird in etwa 2 Tagen Public werden !
Wir sind noch fleißig am Bukkit Programmieren und würden uns über HIlfe freuen! (besonders bei Essentials Groupmanger)
Ich stelle einfach mal unsere Website hier rein : http://goodbuildcraft.de.to/
Ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir ein bisschen beim aufbau helft !

Achja slots : 50 / is nen 24/7 Internet server der auch mit der "Geckrackten" Version funktioniert !
Also meldet euch auf der website und schreibt mich an !              


                                                  MfG   NIls


----------



## IMYeDi (1. Februar 2012)

keke gelöscht


----------



## Karvon (14. Februar 2012)

Hallo Liebe Minecraftler!

Ich wollte euch hier den Multiplayer Server von All German Fighter vorstellen. Wir bieten euch einen sehr geregelten und spaßigen Platz wo ihr euch austoben könnt. Damit nicht das Chaos ausbricht, gibt es Regeln die ihr auf der Homepage nachlesen könnt. Was uns auszeichnet ist unser Rangsystem, die Serverarchitektur und vor allem die Spieler, welche schon auf dem Server sind.

Geboten werden verschiedene Viertel, unter anderem auch ein Arenaviertel mit verschiedenen Spielmodi.

Bevor ich hier mehr erkläre, hier der ein Video, welches unsren Server sehr gut beschreibt...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JSclblx-wqc&feature=related

Ich hoffe, wir sehn uns bald!

Mfg
Karvon


----------



## Maddis1337 (22. Mai 2012)

Das ist fast alles offline hier... -.-


----------



## danini (22. Mai 2012)

[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Halli Hallo



Wir , Der Clan Operation Gaming sucht neue und aktive Spieler für unseren Server

Es ist ein PvP server wo jeder bauen kann wo er will!

Um den Spielspaß zu vergrößern sind diverse Plugins aktiv.

Towny ( Um Gebäude zu sichern damit sie nicht gegrieft werden können! )

Jobs ( Um Geld zu sammeln damit man sich später Häuser , Items , und andere Dinge kaufen kann! )

Chestshop ( XXL Markthalle wo jeder einen eigenen Shop beantragen kann! )

Portale ( Portale in Wüsten , Jungles und zu eigenen Shops / Gebäuden! )

Anit Cheat Plugin ( Jaja was ist das wohl )





Ein großer neuer Spawn wurde gerade erst von der Community gebaut!

Jeder kann bauen was er will und wo er will , solange er nicht gegen die am Spawn ausgeschriebenen Regeln verstößt.

Jedes Wochenende , vllt auch mitten in der Woche finden Challenges statt wo man diverse Items gewinnen kann.

Bereits fertiggestellt:

AngelCup , Labyrinth , XXL Arena , KLetterchallenge

Im Aufbau: Mobarena , Hindernisparcour , Schnitzeljagd , Fussball , Schiffe versenken



Für Angregungen sind wir jederzeit offen!

Bei uns steht der Spielspaß an erster Stelle. Wir planen Community Projekte wo jeder mitmachen kann und eigene Ideen einbringen kann.Früher oder später werden die schönsten Bauten auch auf Youtube landen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!

Schaut einfach mal vorbei und bildet euch selbst ein Bild :
Server : server.op-ga.de
Homepage : http://operation-gaming.de

Wir warten auf euch!

Euer Clan Operation Gaming

Hier ein paar Bilder[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Shot at 2012-05-22




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Shot at 2012-05-22




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Shot at 2012-05-22




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Shot at 2012-05-22




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Shot at 2012-05-22




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Shot at 2012-05-22[/font]


----------



## ZAM (23. Mai 2012)

Hinweis: Server die irgendwelche kommerziellen Zwecken oder sonstigen Einnahmen dienen, darunter zählt bspw. auch das Anbieten irgendwelcher Premium-Pakete, werden gelöscht.


----------



## Nestril (28. November 2012)

Grüße,

Ich möchte euch die Möglichkeit bieten auf einen gemoddeten (stets aktuelles Feed the Beast) Server zu spielen. Der Server ist darauf 
ausgelegt Laggfrei bis zu 20 Mann aufzunehmen. Da er von mir Privat gehostet wird werde ich hier keine IP rausgeben. Die Leute, die
interesse haben, können sich bei mir per PM melden. Es gibt keine Reglements was Baubeschränkungen oder Flächen angeht. Jeder 
kann, sofern er die anderen sowie deren Eigentum beachtet, sich frei entfalten. 

Wer sich bei mir per PM meldet bekommt erstmal nur Teamspeakdaten zugesendet da ich mit den Leuten vorher gerne ein kleines 
Gespräch halten würde. Daraufhin bekommt ihr von mir die IP. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

ps.: nur ungecrackte Versionen können auf diesen Server spielen.


----------



## ZAM (29. November 2012)

Du könntest mehr Infos zu dem Server posten. 
Vielleicht auch Screenshots.


----------



## Nestril (29. November 2012)

Da gibt es eigentlich nicht viel zu sagen .

Der Server steht in Frankfurt und hat je nach Anbieter folgende Anbindung:

2 x 1 Gbit TeliaSonera 
1 x 1 Gbit Opentransit (France Telecom) 
1 x 1 Gbit DE-CIX (Deutscher commercial internet exchange) 
1 x 1 Gbit Kleyrex 1 x 155 Mbit AMSIX (Amsterdam internet Exchange) 
2 x 622 Mbit/s Deutsche Telekom 
2 x 2,5 Gbit/s Arcor 
1 x 1 Gbit/s Level3 
2 x 622 Mbit/s Freenet/Mobilcom 
1 x 622 Mbit/s Iesy 
1 x 622 Mbit/s Hansenet 
Rechenpower sowie Ram sind für diese geringe Spieleranzahl mehr als ausreichend. Mann könnte nen 128*128 Loch bis zum Bedrock buddeln und mit TNT füllen ohne das es den Server auch nur ansatzweise überlastet wird.


Die Map ist Jungfräulich. Es gibt noch keinerlei Infrastruktur. 
Daher empfinde ich es als unnötig hier jetzt Screenshots zu posten.

Für diejenigen die die Mods aus Feed the Beast nicht kennen, hier eine Liste:


*Minecraft Forge
 Chickenbones Core
 NEI
 Rei's Minimap
 Advanced Machines
 Buildcraft
 Computer Craft
 Ender Storage
 Extra Bees*

*ExtraBiomes XL
 Factorization
 Forestry
 ForgeIRC
 Gregtech
 Industrial Craft
 Inventory Tweaks
 Iron Chests
 Twilight Forest*

*Advanced Solar Panels
 GraviSuite
 Modular Forcefield System
 Mystcraft
 Obsidian Pressure Plates
 Portal Gun
 Railcraft
 Steve's Carts
 Thermal Expansion *



Dieses Modpack ist sehr einfach zu installieren. Ihr müsst einfach nur auf die Seite von Feed the Beast gehen und die Exe runterladen. Die Exe startet einen eigenen Clienten und der hält euch stetig Aktuell.


----------



## Nestril (8. Dezember 2012)

Wir suchen immernoch weitere Leute. Hinzukommt das ich den Server nochmal aufgestockt haben um dem Addon Mystcraft die Weltenerstellung für alle zu ermöglichen.


----------



## TheBata (9. Dezember 2012)

Hallo!
Ich suche schon etwas länger einen Server mit FtB.
Ich selbst habe das Mod-Pack nur angetestet und finde es sehr interessant nur bin ich zimlich Ahnungslos.
Evt könntet ihr mich ein bisschen "teachen" 
MfG: Sebastian

Ps: Ich bin 13 Jahre alt.


----------



## fastplayer95 (18. Dezember 2012)

Hi, mein Name ist fastplayer95,

ich bin 17 Jahre alt und bin schon seit den Anfängen von Buildcraft dabei.
Ich habe einiges an Erfahrungen sowohl mit Feed the Beast, als auch mit Server Hosting.
Bin ehemaliger Admin eines kleinen privaten vanilla Servers (wir hatten leider keine Mittel mehr diesen zu finanzieren :-( )
Ich möchte mich für deinen Feed the Beast-Server bewerben, da es mir zu langweilig ist alleine zu spielen.
Ich habe Spaß daran anderen zu helfen, wenn sie mal nicht weiter wissen.
Ich bevorzuge eine kleine geschlossene Community, da ich mich in der Lage sehe mich schnell zu integrieren und neue Freundschaften zu schließen.
Hätte ich fast vergessen, ich lieeebe Computercraft :-D, ich habe vor später mal Informatik zu studieren, da ist CompCraft eine kleines Minispiel.

Also fertig bin ich! Es liegt an dir, ich hoffe du nimmst mich in deine Community auf.

P.S. Skype oder T.S. habe ich auch :-D


----------



## Satyrak (25. Dezember 2012)

*> Info Video zum Server <*
(ich weiß leider nicht wie ich den Youtube Player hier einfüge   )

Hallo ich möchte euch hier kurz den Server von Game Diarys vorstellen 

Erst einmal,* wer oder was ist Game Diarys überhaupt?*
Game Diarys ist ein zusammenschluss aus zwei Let's Playern (Ruhrpotter und Satyrak) wir machen Let's Plays zu allen aktuellen Games und klassikern auf Youtube (Link bei interesse in der Signatur)
*
Aber nun zum Server*

Das ganze ist ein Freebuild Survival Server mit ein paar Feinheiten!
Der Server läuft momentan noch auf der Minecraft 1.4.5 Version.
In Planung ist: Jeden Monat eine neue Adventure Map ( mit einem Event dazu )
Es wird verschiedene anreise Punkte auf der Map geben zum Besichtigen bzw. große Projekte werden zur Show gestellt. 
Wir spielen alle auf einer Map im Survival auf Normal. 
Truhen, Türen etc. könnt ihr ganz leicht selbst Protecten.
Wenn ihr einen Bauplatz gefunden habt in der Welt, könnt ihr gerne einem Admin oder Mod bescheid geben das er euch das Gebiet Protecten soll (Damit ihr Grief-Sicher seid)
Es werden unter anderem bald am Spawnpunkt Shops hinzugefügt bei denen ihr dinge kaufen und Verkaufen könnt außerdem kommen Jobs wie Holzfäller u.ä hinzu.
Wir arbeiten jeden Tag fleißig daran den Server mit neuen Ideen zu füllen lasst euch überraschen was später noch alles kommt 

Die kosten für 1 Jahr sind gedeckt. Also braucht ihr euch kein Kopf machen das der Server in einem Monat wieder Offline ist.
Momentan haben wir 16 Slots und 8GB RAM wovon momentan nur 2GB genutzt werden.
Je nach bedarf schalten wir einfach weitere Slot's und weiteren Ram dazu 

Es soll ein eher kleinerer Server werden auf denen wir die gute Community pflegen wollen, das ist auch der Grund warum nicht jeder auf den Server kommt 
*
Wie kommt man auf den Server?*
Ganz einfach, schreibt mich einfach in Skype, auf Youtube (beides im Profil einsehbar   ) oder hier per PM an mit Name und Alter dann können wir euch auch auf die Whitelist setzen und zusammen zocken 
Der Server ist 24/7 online.

Wer interesse hat kann sich melden, viel Spaß - wir sehen uns Ingame 

-Satyrak (Game Diarys)


----------



## danini (1. Januar 2013)

[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]*Hallo ihr Minecraftler!*[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Wir , das Team von Frozen-Cube stellen euch den folgenden Server vor! [/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Simple-Cube [/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Wer sind wir?[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Wir sind ein großes Team und haben bereits einen Rpg Server , der auch gut besucht ist.[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Da es nurnoch wenige Server gibt , die Freebuild in Kombination mit PvP bieten, haben wir kürzlich beschlossen einen weiteren Server zu eröffnen.[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Was bieten wir?[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Euch erwartet eine große Welt , wo noch viel Platz frei ist.[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Ihr könnt euch aussuchen wo und was ihr baut. Ihr könnt Shops eröffnen und euch mit anderen Spielern zusammentun und dem Wort PvP Ehre erweisen![/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Außerdem findet ihr ein Freundliches und hilfsbereites und vor allem reifes Mod/Admin Team(alle ü18)![/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Die ersten Schritte?[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Nachdem ihr euch registriert habt , gebt ihr /spawn ein.[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Nun seht ihr das Startgebiet. In den ersten 15-20 Minuten würden wir euch raten durch die Gegend zu laufen und euch euren Platz zu suchen.[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Nach 15-20 Minuten loggt ihr euch neu ein, und ihr habt einen neuen Rang.[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Mit diesem Rang könnt ihr nun euer Home setzen.[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Um euer Gebiet zu sichern könnt ihr es Claimen.Ein Block kostet 1 Taler.[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Wie ihr claimt , sehr ihr auf unsere Homepage in einem Video![/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Um an Taler zu kommen braucht ihr Jobs oder einen Shop![/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Was ist noch geplant?[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Auf vielfachen Wunsch wird in absehbarer Zeit Clans o. Factions aufgespielt![/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Das rundet das Thema PvP noch ab.[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Ausserdem werden nach und nach neue Events gebaut. Je nachdem was dann los ist , wird es mehrmals wöchentlich Events geben.[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]*Noch eine Anmerkung! Wir freuen uns auf jeden neuen Spieler , aber sortieren knallhart aus. Wer sich nicht benehmen kann fliegt!*[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Wie erreicht ihr uns?[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]*Homepage : Frozen-Cube*[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]*
*[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]*Ip : 81.30.149.242:25567*[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Bilder folgen noch[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Wir hoffen dir hat die Vorstellung gefallen und würden uns freuen dich als neuen Spieler begrüßen zu dürfen.[/font]


----------



## Timmetimme (19. Januar 2013)

Hallo ich heiße tim
ich werde dieses jahr 16 jahre und möchte gerne auf deinem FTB server kommen
ingame heise ich timjonas03


----------



## Tonne5 (21. Januar 2013)

*Guten tag,
*

Ich möchte euch gerne mal eine ziemlich neue Minecraft Server Liste zeigen. Diese Seite ist noch recht neu und auch noch nicht komplett fertig. Es wird noch aktiv an der Servliste gearbeitet. Dabei werden die Wünsche der Serverowner respektiert.

Die Werte (Spielerzahlen, Votes, MOTD, ...) werden alle in Real Time angezeigt. Ihr seht also immer genau wie viel Spieler auf dem Server sind. Wenn ein Server down ist, dann wird er erst gar nicht angezeigt, da kein User einen Server sucht, der down ist.

Das Voten ist recht einfach gehalten. Wir verwenden uns selbst konzipiertes Captcha System. Dieses System ist für den User einfacher aber für vollautomatische Programme nahezu unmöglich zu lösen. ( Cow Creeper usw.). Falls es doch jemand schaffen sollte (das wäre tagelange Arbeit), dann werden wir selbstverständlich entsprechende Maßnahmen treffen.

Die Votes kommen ohne eine spurbare Verzögerung beim Server an.
Ich hoffe ihr schaut mal bei uns vorbei und tragt euren Server auch dort ein.

Wenn du Feedback für uns hast, dann kannst du es gerne auch hier posten. Wir sind für neue Ideen offen.

Es ist uns sehr wichtig, dass die Serverliste einfach, übersichtlich und strukturiert bleibt. Das Design wird prinzipiell nicht mehr stark verändert.



*Minecraft-Server.me Your #1 Serverlist​*Minecraft-Server.me​


-


----------



## Thainification (2. April 2013)

*Willkommen bei NooCraft*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 =====================================
_*Server-IP:*_ *s.noocraft.de*
*Version 1.5.2*
 =====================================


 =====================================
_*Homepage:*_ *www.noocraft.de*
_*Facebook:*_ *www.facebook.com/Noocraft*
 =====================================


 =====================================
*Was bieten wir euch?*
 =====================================


- Aktive Admins Ü20
- 50 Slot Root Server (erweiterbar!)
- 24/7 erreichbar, keine Laggs
- Keine Cheater, keine Hacker
- Verschiedene Welten, zB Farming Welt, Nether, End,Jump & Run Map, Skyland und eine PvP Karte
- Freebuild auf 2 Karten
- Geschützte Grundstücke, 30x30
- Wöchentliche Ingame Events
- Lotterie
- Deathcube, Spleef Arena, Hunger Games, eine PvP Arena, eine MobArena und eine riesige Jump & Run Map
- Sämtliche Spiele sind über Ingame Schalter benutzbar, ihr müsst nicht alle Befehle kennen!
- 3 Stöckige Mall mit mietbaren Shops zum Verkaufen von Waren
- Votes werden ingame vergütet!
- Nette und erfahrene Community
- Schneller und zuverlässiger Support


 =====================================
*Kleine Vorschau gefällig?*
 =====================================

> DynMap | Livemap <




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 =====================================
*Das NooCraft Team:*
 =====================================


Serverleitung:

Noolight
EckigeKugel | Thaini
DDNeJi

*Moderator:*

Badassassin123
Pasiblitz

*Support:*

Yves20496
Abuhu

​


----------



## Thainification (3. April 2013)

Wir sind nun im Besitz einer Facebook Seite!
_*Facebook:*_ www.facebook.com/Noocraft

Post 1 wurde aktualisiert


----------



## Thainification (5. April 2013)

Die neue MobArena ist fertig!
Die Mall wurde überarbeitet und kleine Fehler behoben.
Wir haben jetzt auch einen eigenen Teamspeak3 Server mit genügend Slots! 

Zudem wird bereits an Public Serverprojekten und Events gearbeitet! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thainification (12. April 2013)

Wir haben unseren Server um eine weitere Karte erweitert!
Absofort könnt ihr euer Können in verschiedenen Räumen unter Beweis stellen und regelmäßig Preise absahnen!

Desweiteren haben wir ein Wiki auf der Homepage hinzugefügt, um die ein paar eurer Fragen zu beantworten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Map von minecraft-pg5


----------



## Thainification (15. April 2013)

Wir haben unseren Server um eine weitere Karte erweitert!
Absofort habt ihr die Möglichkeit euch auf der Skylands Karte zu verwirklichen und eigene Häuser, Dörfer oder Städte zu bauen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thainification (19. April 2013)

Ab sofort haben wir eine Ingame Lotterie, der Enderdrache erscheint jeden Freitag um 20:15 im End, eine PvP Karte (noch nicht freigegeben!) und ein neues HungerGames Plugin steht auch in den Startlöchern.

Alle Informationen zum Thema Lotterie erfahrt ihr ingame mit dem Befehl /Lottery.
Die HungerGames Arena braucht noch ein paar Einstellungen und dann erhaltet ihr für einen Sieg auch dort eine Belohnung!
Die PvP Karte wird im Laufe der kommenden Woche eröffnet und wir hoffen so, unsere Community um ein paar Spieler erweitern zu können und euch so mehr Anreiz und Beschäftigung bieten zu können!


----------



## Thainification (28. April 2013)

Da die kleinen Events in letzter Zeit ziemlich gut angekommen sind, haben wir uns dazu entschieden 2mal wöchentlich einen kleinen Spieleabend zu veranstalten.

Jeden Freitag (nach dem Enderdrachen!) und Montag habt ihr die Möglichkeit kleine Preise abzusahnen und euer Können in einem der Minispiele unter Beweis zu stellen.

Je nach Teilnahme und Spiel fallen die Preise mal größer und mal kleiner aus.

Freitags starten wir immer nachdem der Enderdrache gefallen ist (dieser spawnt immer um 20:15Uhr!) und Montags um 19:00Uhr.


Weitere Informationen findet ihr auf unserer Homepage und/oder Facebook Seite!


----------



## Thainification (1. Mai 2013)

Lange hat es gedauert und leider konnten wir unseren Zeitplan nicht einhalten.

Allerdings ist sie nun endlich fertig, unsere neue PvP Karte!


Auf einer riesigen Karte habt ihr die Möglichkeit euch gegenseitig die Köpfe einzuschlagen, Clans zu bilden, Bündnisse zu schließen und Köpfe eurer Feinde zu sammeln.

Sämtliche relevanten Befehle findet ihr im Wiki (Link) oder Ingame unter dem Spawn.

Schilder führen euch direkt zum Tutorial Raum.


Wir hoffen, dass wir euch damit neue Möglichkeiten und Spaß bereiten können.


----------



## Thainification (5. Mai 2013)

Server läuft nun auch auf dem neusten Patchstand 1.5.2
Wir arbeiten derzeit an neuen Minigames und werden in Zukunft eine AutoPromote Möglichkeit hinzufügen!

1 Beitrag aktualisiert!


----------



## Thainification (18. Mai 2013)

Absofort haben wir ein weiteres Minigame zu bieten!
Die Infected Arena ist nun eröffnet und wurde gestern beim Spieleabend direkt eingeweiht!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (21. Mai 2013)

Das habe ich gesucht - da werde ich mal vorbei schauen.


----------



## Dabears (11. Juni 2013)

Kurz und knapp:

Am Freitag (14.06.2013) startet um 20 Uhr der neue Raid-Craft Server.

Hier der Trailer:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6gtYClQy-Q[/youtube]

In diesem Projekt wurde nach langer Arbeit alles realisiert wovon andere Server träumen! 
Das Admin Team hat fast alle Plugins selbst programmiert. 

Infos und vieles mehr findet ihr auf www.Raid-Craft.de!


RPG-Fans sollten keine Sekunde zögern!


MFG
Dabears


----------



## TrippleH (29. September 2013)

Kennt einer von euch nen guten Minecraft server ohne blöde mini games / Berufe / anderen schnickschnack nur survival + clans oder Factions


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Oktober 2013)

Nein.


----------

